# Where can I buy a garden shed?



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Totally Random question i know, but does anyone know where I can buy a garden shed or something that I can store the kids bikes and scooters in?

I've looked in Ace, when I asked in someone in Dragon Mart they looked at me as if I was just beamed down LOL....


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Try Carrefour, I'm sure they had GRP (plastic-ish) ones in there


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Failing that there's plenty of wooden outdoor furniture places in Al Quoz, they'll knock one up for you. Just remember to haggle...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Which ACE did you go to? The one on SZR is small, but I am sure they have sheds at the big branch in Festival City.

-


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Have you tried dubai garden centre, also on SZR?


----------

